# Is HBO GO available yet?



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

The Jan press release says that HBO GO will be available with the Hopper but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Is it not available yet or am I just missing something?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Do you possibly mean HBO on Demand? HBO GO isn't on the receiver, it's online through your computer, or on Roku for instance. Dish does have an agreement and HBO GO has been available for sometimes as I described.

Dish on Demand has nowhere near as much content as HBO Go. Dish on Demand is also available, I am not certain if on the Hopper yet or not.


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> Do you possibly mean HBO on Demand? HBO GO isn't on the receiver, it's online through your computer, or on Roku for instance. Dish does have an agreement and HBO GO has been available for sometimes as I described.
> 
> Dish on Demand has nowhere near as much content as HBO Go. Dish on Demand is also available, I am not certain if on the Hopper yet or not.


Check:
http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=637995

The way I read this (and other news stories) says that the functionality of HBO GO (i.e. access to HBO series and some movies) will be available from our DVR.


----------

